# 1st Belly Bacon Smoking Away



## cpanderson (Mar 9, 2019)

So after what seems like an eternity (2+ Weeks) going from curing to seasoning to drying in the fridge, I finally have my bacon slabs smoking away in my MES 30.  I'm using the AMNPS with 40% Cherry, 60% Hickory.  Right now it is about 55 degrees outside, so I am monitoring the temperature of the chamber as well as the slabs with a fireboard thermometer setup that I bought... I have had a few different thermometer setups, but this one just had all the bells and whistles, so I bit the bullet.  Looks like the temp in the chamber is holding around 65 near the bottom and 68 near the top with some nice thin blue smoke coming out.  

















I seasoned one slab with a piri piri recipe I found that disco used.  The rub didn't taste like what I had in Portugal, but it was definitely tasty and will continue to use it.  I also seasoned one slab with cracked black pepper, garlic powder and onion powder.  The last slab I left alone to get a good taste of the smoke level on its own.










  I will be updating as the smoke comes along, and definitely some money shots at the end.


----------



## motolife313 (Mar 9, 2019)

That’s some good looking bacon. Where did u get it?


----------



## cpanderson (Mar 9, 2019)

motolife313 said:


> That’s some good looking bacon. Where did u get it?


I actually didn't think it was that great.  It didn't have a lot of fat on it, and then I removed the skin so that removed even more of the fat.  But to answer your question, I got it at our local 99 ranch, but it was labeled as coming from the USA.  I have located a couple butchers in my area, but it seems like they only want to sell by the case, so I will keep looking for somewhere to buy small portions until I am confident I can handle a case of bacon.


----------



## pc farmer (Mar 9, 2019)

I agree with moto, I like that fat to meat ratio.


----------



## cpanderson (Mar 9, 2019)

I had a moment of "Aha!" and thought.. I can't let a good cold smoke be wasted, so I went and got some Mozzarella and Havarti to throw in the smoker!


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 10, 2019)

I agree...good looking bacon slabs. 
And good thinking on adding the cheeses.


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 10, 2019)

cpanderson said:


> until I am confident I can handle a case of bacon.


Only thing holding me back from picking up a case of slabs are the bacon hooks. But I think I have an idea for something that will work for now...


----------



## cpanderson (Mar 10, 2019)

Quick update this morning... at around 9 pm the AMNPS had a hard time making the turn on to the second row.  I kept trying to relight it, to no avail.  As it was my first time using it, I figured I had some troubleshooting to do that I didn't want to do until midnight...  I pulled the bacon and cheese and put in the fridge.  Reset the AMNPS at 8 AM this morning and gave the bacon 3 more hours of smoke.  I have since pulled the bacon and will condition it for a few days in the mini fridge until I am ready to slice and vac seal the product.  Pictures to come.


----------



## solman (Mar 10, 2019)

Do you recall the highest temperature differential between outdoor and smoker temperature with the AMNPS running?


----------



## cpanderson (Mar 10, 2019)

solman said:


> Do you recall the highest temperature differential between outdoor and smoker temperature with the AMNPS running?


Based on my weather app vs my chamber reading... it was approximately 49 degrees F outside, and the inside of the chamber was reading approximately 67 degrees... unfortunately I was not using another thermo to monitor outside temps, so I have to use our local weather readings to answer your question.


----------



## wild west (Mar 10, 2019)

I find if you fill the maze right to the top at the corners it makes tthe turn ok. I leave it filled a little lower on the straight runs though.


----------

